# Grand Rapids, MI - 16' Folding ProTech



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

https://grandrapids.craigslist.org/for/6981499297.html


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Bump...make me an offer.

10' skidsteer MetalPless is still available as well.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Bump...make me an offer.
> 
> 10' skidsteer MetalPless is still available as well.


Retooling???


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> Retooling???


Let's not get this one locked fella...


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Let's not get this one locked fella...


exactly! it is a for sale thread so DO NOT post if not interested


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm not interested in buying, just wondering if that is a factory option or custom made. 
Great idea btw.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

The hydraulic folding system is a factory option although we added it after we purchased it.


----------



## TheXpress2002 (Oct 9, 2007)

Please repost the link.

It's expired gas station egg salad sandwich.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

TheXpress2002 said:


> Please repost the link.
> 
> It's expired gas station egg salad sandwich.


Are you interested?

If so, you can contact the seller.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Are you interested?
> 
> If so, you can contact the seller.


I'm interested in a egg salad sandwich.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Are you interested?
> 
> If so, you can contact the seller.


Do you have a grandstand?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Do you have a grandstand?


SOLD!!!!!!!!!


----------

